# New puppy



## lggl (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and I have a new puppy as well her name is cookie and I got her for free from a friend of a family member. I have a picture of the parents but I was wondering if anyone can let me know which breed of pit she looks like. I was also wondering what would be the best diet for her as I've been reading that depending on her breed her diet should be different?? I plan on going back to Houston this weekend and hopefully asking the owner if the parents have papers, or finding out more information on them. I will attach pictures of her and of her parents. Lastly the vet told me to keep her away from other dogs until she goes back to get her last shot of DHPP, does this mean she shouldn't walk around my apartment complex as there is other dogs that live here, or should she just stay away from the actual other dogs.








_Cookies parents(dad left, mom right)._






















_Cookie, she's a little over 12 weeks and around 12-14 pounds._


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello llgl and welcome to GP! Cookie's parents are beautiful dogs, and she is as cute as you could ask for. Hopefully, the parents' owners will have papers. Without the pedigree no one can tell you what the puppy's blood line. Anyone who tells you different is only guessing. Great looking dogs. 
Keep her away from any other dogs and from areas that dogs frequent until she gets her last DHPP shot. It's not worth the risk of Parvo or anything else that she is susceptible too by not being fully vaccinated.


----------



## BZOO (10 mo ago)

Cutie!
Breed has nothing to do with diet.
Raw food is best, FreshPet would be great alternative.
Barring that, look for a premium kibble and add water.
Good kibble would be Stella and Chewys, Orijin, Arcana, Zignature, etc.
Rotate protein, include at least 4. Feel free to rotate among good brands as well.
A good rule of thumb, if you can get it at a grocery store or vet, don't. The exception to that as I've listed here is FreshPet.


----------

